# fungus on my axolotl eggs???



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

iv just checked on my eggs and they seem to have a white stuff surrounding them?...this is my 1st time with eggs and think it may be a fungus.....what can i do, i called 2 different fish shops and 1 suggested a fungus and finrot treatment and the other suggested methylene blue?

i have used both of these in the past when i had fish but never with amphibians


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

Unfortunately if they have fungus on they've gone and you'll have to get rid. If any of your eggs havent got the fungus on separate them immediately and you might be able to save them. If you go to Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander there is lots of information on raising axolotls that will be a great help to you.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They might have been infertile anyway and thats why they fungused over.


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

Methylene blue works if the eggs are fertile and you catch them in time. Sometimes a few infertile eggs will get infected and this spreads to the fertile ones. In which case, the methylene blue will protect the good ones. Use a strong dose.

Chris


----------

